# Looking for, active, none digital, sub crossover with EQ, etc



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

System:
-OPPO BDP 83 SE bue ray player with qaud output DACS per stereo channel, 
this thing sounds incredible and a hell of a bargain!
-Baby Sophia tube amp, all new tubes, every upgrade, amazing little bugger!
-Edgarhorn Slimlines, upgraded tweeters, huge mil spec oil filled caps, full 
range signal going to them.
-Old church organ sub enclosure, folded horn, 63w39d34t with dual 
chambers, ID V3 15" subs, had to add 20ft of 2x2 angle iron and 60 lbs of 
deadening mat!
-Parts Express, class H 1kw plate amp from the Titanic 15 is was running 
that could not come close to keeping up with the Edgarhorns output.

(I have heard plenty of systems that would cost 10,20, etc times what I have into this that are not as good

I want to use this for the sub:

-Crown 2kw rack mount PA amp I want to use for the sub but need a bit of 
EQ, variable crossover, phase, etc......why using the plate amp for now. 
The subs can handle the power, had a test setup and it rocks the house, 
massages your feet 40 ft away, etc......fun but needs tuning ability.

------------------------

When you play disks that are not all recorded well and or have huge differences in how they are engineered on a very high resolution system their is far to much tweaking to be done, sometimes on the same album.....a fixed crossover and no EQ just does not work. 

------------------------

I have looked all over and just not found anything analog I can use or willing to spend the insane prices some want for gear not worth the price

Unless things have changed dramatically I do not want to use a digital piece in between the player and the tube amp though some are using a modified Behringer DCX on pretty high end systems. 

Though some complain of ground loop noise the best thing I can find for now is actually what I have or the PE rack mount version but I want more power and only AB or H, etc......I have yet to hear a D class amp I can live with. (does not mean somebody finally got it right but not to my ears yet but I have not gone out and searched for awhile now)

Do I need 2kw on the sub? Not really, just fun to crank it up and dance with my sweet new wife, she loves music, great beer, car audio, fast driving, racing and having fun at home getting a little wild at times(she is an incredible dancer) I am in married heaven

Summary, I need a good sub/mains variable crossover with EQ, phase, etc.....that does not cost a fortune and will not degrade the output to the tube amp for the mains as I want to start crossing them on the bottom end, been stressing them a bit lately with the higher output from the OPPO player.

Recommendations welcome

(Later on I plan to use this system my HT and get some Titans for the audio room once I retire and build one

Thanks, have a great Thanksgiving
Rick
801-829-4997


----------

